# EasyTag - New free plugin - Keywording in Lightroom has never been easier!



## rkursem (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi!

I have been developing EasyTag, a Lightroom plugin for improving tagging speed and keyword quality.

In short, EasyTag works as follows:
1. You enter the title and caption of the photograph. This is necessary for uploading to all stock agencies.
2. EasyTag extracts the words from the title and caption and fetches their synonyms from the EasyTag server.
3. You mark the relevant keywords and synonyms to use for the photo.

EasyTag supports both single-image and batch processing and it learns from your choices to suggest the most relevant keywords.

Please see: http://www.rkursem.com/lightroom_plugins/easytag.php

Hope you will enjoy the tool!

Best regards,
Rasmus


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Rasmus, and welcome to the forum!  We hope you'll stick around!


----------

